# Wanted: Exhaust for R35



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi All,

Looking to change my GTC titan RACE exhaust, constantly looking whats for sale, not much came up recently so thought i'd reach out and see if anyone is selling their system soon? or maybe on the fence?

Looking for cat back system, will consider anything!

my GTC is too loud, looking ideally something at 50-75% of that.

Thanks all in advance.

Daniel


----------



## R35gtr94 (Jul 10, 2016)

Daniil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to change my GTC titan RACE exhaust, constantly looking whats for sale, not much came up recently so thought i'd reach out and see if anyone is selling their system soon? or maybe on the fence?
> 
> ...


Much you after for yours?


----------

